# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  dva para, muska neplodnost, za novine trebamo iskustvo - anonimno

## ivarica

traze se 2 para, ako je moguce da je jedan par uspio kroz mpo postupke ostvariti roditeljstvo

znaci novinarka ce vas intejvjuirati detaljnim pitanjima i od toga sloziti vasu pricu potpisanu drugim imenom

mozete mi se javiti na pp ili na 091 586 3717 ili na mail roda@roda.hr, a svakako do ponedjeljka

----------


## BHany

ajmo ljudi ovo je anonimno pa stvarno ne bi trebao biti problem
a kao i svaka osobna priča značit će puno

----------


## Ogla

.. evo mene... još neuspješna ali tu sam  :Smile:  

Ivarica... a koje je značenje tvog potpisa?

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarica... a koje je značenje tvog potpisa?


to trebas pitati sinami  :Smile: 

javljas se?
posalji mi pliz mail s podacima
super, hvala puno

----------

